# Last Space Wolves for sale



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am selling this for best reasonable offer this what I got

5 terminators "space wolf termies"
2 with power claws 
2 with heavy flamers 
1 with heavy bolter "machine gun"

20 blood claws
14 painted "not 100% finished"

10 jumpers
all painted

9 heavy weapons teams 
2 of each heavy weapon EXCEPT ONLY 1 plasma gun "the double barreled one"
2 painted.


----------

